# Baby preachers



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 20, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxk7B_CZzGg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxk7B_CZzGg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QhPsbTG7z2s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QhPsbTG7z2s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

How many of you learn of God and what not from 2nd graders and babbling idiot babies?


----------



## CRT (Oct 20, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How many of you learn of God and what not from 2nd graders and babbling idiot babies?



About as many that believe you contribute anything of any intellectual or spiritual value to this forum.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 20, 2009)

bored tonight hammy?


----------



## earl (Oct 20, 2009)

Pretty legit question considering how many truly believe that the tykes are truly called by God.


----------



## CRT (Oct 20, 2009)

earl said:


> Pretty legit question considering how many truly believe that the tykes are truly called by God.




So exactly how many would that be?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 20, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> About as many that believe you contribute anything of any intellectual or spiritual value to this forum.



Great contribution, 5pointCal.  Not sure if that statement is ironic or hypocritical, but I'll be nice and not make the call.  As the person interviewed in the first clip....



> Matthew 7:1 (New International Version)
> 
> Matthew 7
> Judging Others
> 1"Do not judge, or you too will be judged.



Here's something that might do you some good.  Study up on that verse.  Pray that the Lord helps you in your quest to be Christlike.  Amen.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 20, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> bored tonight hammy?



No.  I saw a program on HDNet recently "Beyond Belief".  This particular episode addressed the phenomenon/trend of kids as ministers.  One was a 2 year old (wears diapers, cries because he's scared of Santa Claus, temper tantrums because the candy gets taken away, etc.) babbling nonsensically into a microphone.  His name is Kanon Tipton and you can see a good bit of the HDNet World Report clip (embedding is disabled, otherwise I'd post it here) on that kid.  There was a black kid from Florida about 7 or 8 years old that really had the routine down also.  He travels the country to preach to enthusiastic crowds.  At any rate, that's just kids for you.  They do what comes naturally (often through mimicry) or what they've been coached to  do and then continue based on the positive, stimulating feedback.  But the adults that start shouting for Jesus and falling out in the aisles over these kids....it's not 2 or 3 people.  It's a pile of them.  I genuinely want to know how many of you here do the same.  Let's face it....there are fringe elements present in this forum.  Let them speak up.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

I am not going to dispute their calling, but their lack of real, actual intelligence is a hindrance; as well as their non-existant life experience. 
1 Corinthians 4
1Let a man so account of us, as of the ministers of Christ, and stewards of the mysteries of God. 
2Moreover it is required in stewards, that a man be found faithful.


----------



## CRT (Oct 21, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Great contribution, 5pointCal.  Not sure if that statement is ironic or hypocritical, but I'll be nice and not make the call.  As the person interviewed in the first clip....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something that might do you some good.  Study up on that verse.  Pray that the Lord helps you in your quest to be Christlike.  Amen.




Now that is truly laughable. How about "Twist ye not scripture lest ye be like Satan". Nice try, though. Next time, use a verse you actually understand, and try using it in context. The statement I made is completley accurate. "Professing to be wise, they became fools."

I'm sorry, I shouldn't let you get under my skin so bad, and if you were at least a quarter intelligent as Dio and earl maybe things would be different. Not believing is one thing, but being asinine is altogether different. Then again, guys like you make me appreciate earl, Dio and guys who actually put thought into their posts.


----------



## earl (Oct 21, 2009)

Fringe element ,present and accounted for, SIR !!


----------



## CRT (Oct 21, 2009)

earl said:


> Fringe element ,present and accounted for, SIR !!




, but... Can I have your dog? He is the cutest.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 21, 2009)

Blessed are the peacemakers, 5 point cal.  Try that one.


----------



## earl (Oct 21, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> , but... Can I have your dog? He is the cutest.



The devil dachshund ?? Sorry but as much as he aggravates me ,I think I'll keep him. He gives me comfort and joy ,and I keep paying for the library books he eats.


----------



## pigpen1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jer 1:1-9
1:1 The words of Jeremiah the son of Hilkiah, of the priests that were in Anathoth in the land of Benjamin:

2 To whom the word of the LORD came in the days of Josiah the son of Amon king of Judah, in the thirteenth year of his reign.

3 It came also in the days of Jehoiakim the son of Josiah king of Judah, unto the end of the eleventh year of Zedekiah the son of Josiah king of Judah, unto the carrying away of Jerusalem captive in the fifth month.

4 Then the word of the LORD came unto me, saying,

5 Before I formed thee in the belly I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, and I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations.
6 Then said I, Ah, Lord GOD! behold, I cannot speak: for I am a child.

7 But the LORD said unto me, Say not, I am a child: for thou shalt go to all that I shall send thee, and whatsoever I command thee thou shalt speak.
8 Be not afraid of their faces: for I am with thee to deliver thee, saith the LORD.

9 Then the LORD put forth his hand, and touched my mouth. And the LORD said unto me, Behold, I have put my words in thy mouth.
KJV


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 21, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> About as many that believe you contribute anything of any intellectual or spiritual value to this forum.







5pointCal said:


> Now that is truly laughable. How about "Twist ye not scripture lest ye be like Satan". Nice try, though. Next time, use a verse you actually understand, and try using it in context. The statement I made is completley accurate. "Professing to be wise, they became fools."
> 
> I'm sorry, I shouldn't let you get under my skin so bad, and if you were at least a quarter intelligent as Dio and earl maybe things would be different. Not believing is one thing, but being asinine is altogether different. Then again, guys like you make me appreciate earl, Dio and guys who actually put thought into their posts.





I must agree.  Earl...you do have an understanding of the truth unlike some of the others in here.  Not sure about Dio...I usually skip over his diatribes.



pigpen1 said:


> Jer 1:1-9
> 1:1 The words of Jeremiah the son of Hilkiah, of the priests that were in Anathoth in the land of Benjamin:
> 
> 2 To whom the word of the LORD came in the days of Josiah the son of Amon king of Judah, in the thirteenth year of his reign.
> ...




Oh boy.  I can't see the youtube videos at work...but something tells me the scripture quoted and the videos above are not speaking of the same thing.

Pig...really, don't tell me you think a 5 year old has the mental capacity to preach the Word of God.


I must say though, I cringe when I see young children baptized in the Church (especially SBC).  To most, it is a false assurance that they look back to when they turn away from the Word of God.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

...I would say a "wee bit young" IMHO....


----------



## pigpen1 (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> ig...really, don't tell me you think a 5 year old has the mental capacity to preach the Word of God.




 I did not give my opinion about this subject. I just showed one example of it in the scriptures. You can also look at Samuel, John the Baptist,and even a donkey. 

 My opinion of these kids would not change the examples in the scriptures.

 I think there is more harm being done by some Adult preachers. I don't think people would actually drink poison, give all there life savings to or commit adultery with them, etc, but people do it every day with some adult "preachers".

  BTW, they couldn't molest other kids in the congregation either, it would be hard for a 5 yr old to take advantage of a 13 yr old.....


 All we can hope for would be this....Prov 22:6

6 Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.
KJV


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I see this forum still lacks anything of real value, I liked it when the mods closed it down.

TURN OR BURN


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...I would say a "wee bit young" IMHO....



I agree but not so humbly


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 21, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I see this forum still lacks anything of real value, I liked it when the mods closed it down.
> 
> TURN OR BURN



That's very .

My suggestion is for you to start a new thread to discuss this opinion of yours.  Nobody sought it here.  Thanks!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I agree but not so humbly



...trying to be "nice"


----------



## PWalls (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I agree but not so humbly



Yep


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's very .
> 
> My suggestion is for you to start a new thread to discuss this opinion of yours.  Nobody sought it here.  Thanks!



I bet you would post in it.................his thread that is


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Yep



good to see yer still a kickin P!


----------



## PWalls (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> good to see yer still a kickin P!



Thanks G. Been busy with work, young'uns and hunting. Bout all I have time to do anymore on here is pop in for some quick "looks".


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 21, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I bet you would post in it.................his thread that is



That doesn't even make sense.  Have a nice day though.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That doesn't even make sense.  Have a nice day though.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 21, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Thanks G. Been busy with work, young'uns and hunting. Bout all I have time to do anymore on here is pop in for some quick "looks".



just drivin by myself.


----------



## CRT (Oct 22, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Blessed are the peacemakers, 5 point cal.  Try that one.



Another valiant try from someone who knows nothing of value. But keep trying, eventually you may post something of worth (you know, evolution).

This one is more appropriate here:

_Do not envy a man of violence and do not choose any of his ways, for the devious person is an abomination to the LORD, but the upright are in his confidence. The LORD's curse is on the house of the wicked, but he blesses the dwelling of the righteous. Toward the scorners he is scornful, but to the humble he gives favor. The wise will inherit honor, but fools get disgrace. 
(Proverbs 3:31-35)_


----------



## CRT (Oct 22, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That doesn't even make sense.  Have a nice day though.



Another gem...


----------



## CRT (Oct 22, 2009)

earl said:


> The devil dachshund ?? Sorry but as much as he aggravates me ,I think I'll keep him. He gives me comfort and joy ,and I keep paying for the library books he eats.




Is that a dachshund?? I've never seen one colored like that, but he is beautiful. LOL at the library books. Been there done that.


----------



## CRT (Oct 22, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I must agree.  Earl...you do have an understanding of the truth unlike some of the others in here.  Not sure about Dio...I usually skip over his diatribes.




I actually like reading them, even though I don't agree with him 99.9% of the time. They are at least well thought out and more times than not they make me have to think. And am fond of his satire and sarcasm. He is very crafty with his words. Much like his namesake.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 22, 2009)

I never met one of those very young preachers.  I suppose it could be legitimate, but I would watch what happens to the money i the collection plate.  Similarly, I was always troubled by preachers who only seemed to be called to a higher paying position.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 22, 2009)

> How many of you learn of God and what not from 2nd graders and babbling idiot babies?



I didn't and wouldn't listen to them anyway.


----------



## earl (Oct 22, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Is that a dachshund?? I've never seen one colored like that, but he is beautiful. LOL at the library books. Been there done that.





Mini Dachshund. He is nuetered but we didn't spay his sister. She is red and white piebald. Probably work on some puppies next summer.

My wife says he is the only dog that gets nasty letters from the library.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 22, 2009)

i would guess that there was a reason that JC waited til age 30 to start His ministry...  if He waited til adulthood, i would guess that would be a good example for us to follow.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2009)

How many of you learn of God and what not from 2nd graders and babbling idiot babies?[/QUOTE]

Well... Not Me. If it takes 8 - 12 years of Seminary
to have the education to minister his mama must have been playing tapes through her belly in order to get the little fellow education, so that don't add up for me.



5pointCal said:


> About as many that believe you contribute anything of any intellectual or spiritual value to this forum.



Gotta agree here. 

_*Oh Yeah Ham...*_ You need to photo-shop that avatar and put obama
in that picture.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2009)

Behind all of this you assert here, it is noted that you have yet to answer the question.  Shall we conclude that you do indeed hear the word of your god from the mouths of babbling babies screaming into microphones?  It would explain a lot.  It seems as though I've touched a nerve.  A simple yes or no and maybe an "aw ain't the little feller cute up in that pulpit" would have sufficed, fwiw.


----------



## TonyE (Oct 23, 2009)

*King Solomon said…*

Do not answer a fool according to his folly, or you will be like him yourself. Proverbs  26:4


----------



## CRT (Oct 23, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Behind all of this you assert here, it is noted that you have yet to answer the question.  Shall we conclude that you do indeed hear the word of your god from the mouths of babbling babies screaming into microphones?  It would explain a lot.  It seems as though I've touched a nerve.  A simple yes or no and maybe an "aw ain't the little feller cute up in that pulpit" would have sufficed, fwiw.



You draw many of your own conclusions based on nothing but your own hatred. You touch nerves because that is your intent and hobby. 

But to answer your original "question"... no.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Another gem...



Feel free to use the "ignore user" feature if it helps you not get involved with my posts.  And have a nice day.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2009)

I gave you MY big fat no in #37....

"Oh Yeah Ham... You need to photo-shop that avatar and put obama
in that picture."

What about my suggestion above from that same post?


Maybe we should start a "2nd graders and babbling idiot babies with a babbling idiot obama thread in the PF.?  

Well... Prolly already one there..


----------



## gtparts (Oct 24, 2009)

Ham, before you get your nickers in a twist, remember, you asked for it:


"aw ain't the little feller cute up in that pulpit"


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 24, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Ham, before you get your nickers in a twist, remember, you asked for it:
> 
> 
> "aw ain't the little feller cute up in that pulpit"


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 24, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> You draw many of your own conclusions based on nothing but your own hatred. You touch nerves because that is your intent and hobby.



You seem pretty sure of yourself with this part.  Who is it you think I hate?  As I explained in this post, I had a genuine curiosity on this.  Do yourself a favor and watch the clip that I mention there.  It's just a small part of a very interesting show I saw recently.



5pointCal said:


> But to answer your original "question"... no.



Thank you....this is all I was after.  Your hostility heretofore is puzzling.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought my answer in post #34 was clear, but I'll restate it. No.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 24, 2009)

RoosterTodd said:


> I thought my answer in post #34 was clear, but I'll restate it. No.



Yes, you had it crystal clear.  Can't say I blame you.  The only thing a 2nd grader can tell you is what they've memorized and been forcefed.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yes, you had it crystal clear.  Can't say I blame you.  The only thing a 2nd grader can tell you is what they've memorized and been forcefed.



You mean kinda like memorizing the ABC'S or memorizing Drop it Like it's Hot? Just depending on what they are exposed to I suppose.

They are force fed evolution and that is only a theory....funny you don't have a problem with that?

So can we compare that to ALL kids preaching the word are fakes like all people who own pits are dog fighters...

makes sense to me. 

eta...I don't think kids should preach any more than I think they should be teaching the ABC's or evolution they've been fed...what I'm saying is force feeding them anything doesn't mean they don't understand it though.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 25, 2009)

6 years old.  This is the kid I referenced earlier.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aSViplMbb2w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aSViplMbb2w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Kanon Tipton 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPHC9WWy-jk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPHC9WWy-jk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Parts unknown, but this is his first sermon:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dkup_90eaKY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dkup_90eaKY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 25, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> You mean kinda like memorizing the ABC'S or memorizing Drop it Like it's Hot? Just depending on what they are exposed to I suppose.
> 
> They are force fed evolution and that is only a theory....funny you don't have a problem with that?
> 
> ...



The topic is "tiny ministers" in this thread.   

Do they preach at your church, mtnwoman?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2009)

There's a first time for everything! I have to agree with Ham on this one. I don't feel that children have the life experience to preach. For example, that one little fellow just kept saying,"get saved". Ok, then what? How do you live the life of a Christian young man? What do you do when confronted by temptation? How do you recognize what might be the right way?

I'll say that maybe someone in the teenage years might be able to preach, maybe.....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 26, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The topic is "tiny ministers" in this thread.
> 
> Do they preach at your church, mtnwoman?



Nope, and I 'doesn't' have a firearm or pit for protection when I wander around the hood, do you? Gonna answer that or not?

My point is kids are force fed a lot of things, doesn't mean they don't comprehend it, for example they are force fed evolution, abc's math, history, science etc etc...doesn't mean they don't understand or comprehend it but also doesn't mean they qualify to teach it either just because they do understand it.  Doesn't mean they are faking their comprehension either.

Get it?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 26, 2009)

My granddaughter who had a learning disability that she has mostly overcome now, would preach up a storm after watching preachin' on tv. We took her to a few women's conventions and she would go home and stand on the bed and whoop....it was adorable. She'd get it word for word, too.  She was 7 or 8 years old.
She came to understand what she was talking about earlier than some I suppose. 
She's  19 now, Holy Ghost filled and 'gets it'...most of it anyway. If she doesn't she'll quiz me or someone she thinks know. At least she is interested, I'm thankful for that.

I always think Acts is how we should act....acting as if...striving to be the way we should.  So when she was acting like she was preaching...she was acting as if...and it came to pass that she became enlightened by what she acted out. Practice makes perfect sometimes. 

When I tell my daughter that I struggle with forgiveness when it comes to her husband....she always says "Acts" as if you do forgive him, and sooner or later you will.

There is a stone for every Goliath.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 26, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Get it?



Nope.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 26, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Nope.



Guess I ain't a good teacher then 

I can watch my 8 yo granddaughter teaching my 7 yo granddaughter how to read. Doesn't mean either one of them comprehend what they are reading...but by watching them I believe they do comprehend the story.

Doesn't mean the 8 yo has the ability to teach a class in reading though. I don't think she's stupid or uneducated etc, just like I don't underestimate the power of the Holy Spirit using an 8 yo to get some points across. However I don't believe that an 8yo could take on all the responsibility of being a pastor just like my 8yo couldn't be  a school teacher.....doesn't mean they are ignorant of which they speak, though, as you indicated in your post.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 26, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Nope.



Is that nope you don't get it or nope you don't have a firearm and a pit for protection?....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2010)

The phenomenon is overseas as well, sadly.  


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SF6NrQuup80&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SF6NrQuup80&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Roberson (Aug 2, 2010)

All you ever do, ham, is mock and sneer.Yes, it is kinda ridiculous (Kids preaching), but that is not your true intent, to show us this. your true intent is to poke fun at Christians anyway you can, including this miserly attempt. It's alright if you don't believe in God, He probably don't believe in you, either.


----------



## earl (Aug 2, 2010)

For starters it doesn't sound like you have a good grasp of Christianity with your last line ,''He probably don't believe in you, either.'' I do believe that is the first time I have ever heard that from a supposed to be Christian.  Yay team !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Surprisingly to some ,there are actually Christians who take these little tykes seriously. There are also some that believe a child can accept Christ at a very young age . The same ones who say that the child wasn't really saved when the child takes a different path later on. There are Christians who truly believe that Ted Haggard can have sex with another man and still be a church leader.  
 I could go on and on.  Until Christians come out and publicly condemn these types of shenanigans ,they will be ridiculed . Not just on an internet forum but in all kinds of news media. Of course that's not going to happen because it will reflect badly and be felt in everyones offering plate .    As silly as some of this junk is , you should join in commenting on just how stupid they are ,rather than trying to insult SMDH and others .  Some Christians deserve to be made fun of , and usually are with a great degree of success .


----------



## Roberson (Aug 2, 2010)

earl said:


> For starters it doesn't sound like you have a good grasp of Christianity with your last line ,''He probably don't believe in you, either.'' I do believe that is the first time I have ever heard that from a supposed to be Christian.  Yay team !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Surprisingly to some ,there are actually Christians who take these little tykes seriously. There are also some that believe a child can accept Christ at a very young age . The same ones who say that the child wasn't really saved when the child takes a different path later on. There are Christians who truly believe that Ted Haggard can have sex with another man and still be a church leader.
> I could go on and on.  Until Christians come out and publicly condemn these types of shenanigans ,they will be ridiculed . Not just on an internet forum but in all kinds of news media. Of course that's not going to happen because it will reflect badly and be felt in everyones offering plate .    As silly as some of this junk is , you should join in commenting on just how stupid they are ,rather than trying to insult SMDH and others .  Some Christians deserve to be made fun of , and usually are with a great degree of success .



Well,at least we teach our kids to preach, not to strap bombs to themselves and kill "infidels".........But, I guess that is not worthy of attention, only little Christian kids preaching are worthy of the attention of several on here.


----------



## earl (Aug 2, 2010)

IMHO your comprehension skills are a little shy of my intentions .                  Your attitude is also found among victims of abuse . Well at least I only get beat up. So and so killed his wife , so I must be OK.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to dissapoint you , phsycologist. I had excellent parents, no abuse issues.
WTH are you talkin' about, anyway?
It is clearly evident that almost every thread Ham starts is a jab at Christians. go back and check. 
I know you don't care, though.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 2, 2010)

Amen to that Earl, me and my wife had that very conversation today about being careful  what we say to people.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 2, 2010)

My 8 Year Old Grandson Havi, Is A teacher and the things that God reveals to him are truly incredible, God will use anyone who has the attitude and the call to serve him, while there might be thousands of men that just sit back and judge who is apt to the Job These children do it.
The Prophet Samuel was chosen from the womb of his mother and so many have.

Given this ethos, we are embarrassed with the lectionary reading that envisions the child as symbol of apocalyptic hope and herald of divine reconciliation. We feel that if God is really serious, he would depict the blessed dispensation with more robust, adult fare, since, as the apostle puts it, when we became adults we "put away childish things" (I Cor. 13:11) Yet for those with any hint of the child in their veins, the visionary paean of the prophet stirs a childlike response:

The wolf shall dwell with the lamb,
and the leopard shall lie down with the kid, 
and the calf and the lion and the fatling together,
and a little child shall lead them.
The sucking child shall play over the hole of the asp,
and the weaned child shall put a hand on the adder’s den.
They shall not hurt or destroy
in all my holy mountain:
for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the Lord
as the waters cover the sea [Isa. 11:6, 8-9].

Jesus picks up this theme, saying that the kingdom of God is like a little child (Mark 10:15) that those who wish to enter the kingdom must do so as children Matt. 18:lff.) , that the child is symbol of Christlike humility, and that a father is not likely to give his child a stone when asked for bread, a snake when asked for fish, or a scorpion when asked for an egg (Luke 11:11 ff.) These references depict a society still in touch with its roots, old men and old women renewed in the shade of Jesse’s ancient stock, their old frames, matured by godly fear and faith, now become the polished horn for the spirit’s eloquence: "The people who have walked in the dark have seen a wonderful light. . . for unto us a child is born."

Yet the Christ-child’s coming provoked Herod to massacre the innocents, to put to death all children under the age of two -- potential challengers to his throne. This tragedy flavors all of the gospel; the innocent blood shed to safeguard the political kingdom anticipates Calvary where the wolf struck down the lamb and was redeemed.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> All you ever do, ham, is mock and sneer.Yes, it is kinda ridiculous (Kids preaching), but that is not your true intent, to show us this. your true intent is to poke fun at Christians anyway you can, including this miserly attempt. It's alright if you don't believe in God, He probably don't believe in you, either.



You're late to the game.  This is a topic from last year.  

But in summary, I saw a program on HDNet (Beyond Belief) that detailed so-called baby preachers that week.  Entire congregations were cheering along and believing that babbling infants were delivering the word.  Intrigued by this I mentioned it here, asking how many people feel it's legit.  Most people were civilized and stated they didn't agree such a person could have the acumen to elaborate on the details of much of anything and they were likely just playing a part.  One forum member cautioned the others to say it may very well be respective deity moving through these little ones.  The rest of the thread consisted of posts that were, shall we say, off topic.  

I noticed a link to this latino kid while perusing youtube clips today.  Just wanted to point out that the US hasn't cornered the market on what I think is sad at best....a con at worst.

So gatorcountry....I notice your post doesn't exactly address the topic at hand.  I'd be interested in whether or not you've been to a sermon delivered by a child.  Thanks.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 3, 2010)

No, Ham, but I have had to sit through sermons that might as well been delivered by a child.
That being said, God will surprise you. Sometimes, kids are more mature than adults...........


----------



## earl (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet baby Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Until Christians come out and publicly condemn these types of shenanigans ,they will be ridiculed . Not just on an internet forum but in all kinds of news media. Of course that's not going to happen because it will reflect badly and be felt in everyones offering plate .    As silly as some of this junk is , you should join in commenting on just how stupid they are ,rather than trying to insult SMDH and others .  Some Christians deserve to be made fun of , and usually are with a great degree of success .



Earl, just wondered if you think we are to clean our own house (1 Cor. 5) and leave the world's house cleaning to God (also 1 Cor. 5)


----------



## Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2010)

Mat 21:16  And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?


----------



## Roberson (Aug 4, 2010)

Greenhorn said:


> Mat 21:16  And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?



Amen, sir.


----------



## earl (Aug 4, 2010)

hummerpoo , you are correct. See my post Well done!!  Thats what I'm talking about .


----------



## earl (Aug 4, 2010)

Greenhorn said:


> Mat 21:16  And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?



Like I've said before , you can justify and defend anything with the good book  .


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 4, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Amen, sir.



So you think these children/babies might be legit preachers in those videos?  Are any of them obvious put-ons to you?


----------



## Roberson (Aug 4, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So you think these children/babies might be legit preachers in those videos?  Are any of them obvious put-ons to you?



I didn't watch any of the vids, ham. I knew what it was.
what that scripture is refering to is the wonder that kids have for life and God's creation that adults take for granted.


----------



## Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2010)

earl said:


> Like I've said before , you can justify and defend anything with the good book  .


I'm not justifying or defending anything just posting scripture. Actually Mat 21:16 was a fulfillment of Psa 8:2  Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings hast thou ordained strength because of thine enemies, that thou mightest still the enemy and the avenger.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 4, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I didn't watch any of the vids, ham. I knew what it was.





You accused me of trolling here and you didn't even watch the videos??  Wrong!!  

Go back and watch the first one.  You'll see that it's a news story that asks some very pertinent questions.  Til then I've got nothing for you.  

At any rate, once you see how they examine it (like the one kid the interviewer questions) you'll see how ridiculous the notion of "out of the mouths of babes" looks in real life.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 5, 2010)

earl said:


> Sweet baby Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDNEKSAVAGE (Aug 19, 2010)

You ever heard of Charles Spurgeon he started at age seven. 
Words Of Christ

And if anyone causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him to be thrown into the sea with a large millstone tied around his neck.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 19, 2010)

While I was reading my six year old a story last, she stopped me and explained that she would like to learn how to open a wormhole, so she could live in Barbie's world. Then she continued to explain that you could travel between different universes through wormholes. Most people have no clue what a wormhole is, but my six years old does.

Is she a genius?

She also yelled “damit JJ” at the puppy the other day, yes that came from me.

Is she a foul mouthed demon?

She also knows many of her prayers in Latin.

Is she a prophet? 

No, just a kid that pays attention to what she hears. 

Remember they are listening to what you are saying


----------



## apoint (Aug 19, 2010)

I dont know those kids but John the Baptist was  prophecy fullfilled. He was anointed before birth.
  No kids are preaching in my church but Jesus astounded the scholars at the temple at age 12.
  If a person at any age is filled with the Holy Spirit they can very well have a message.


----------

